# Feniex Cobra T-3s, only $29.99!



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

How would you like an American Made 3-LED surface mount/grille light for under $30? We have the all-new Feniex Cobra T-3s in stock and ready to ship!

http://advancedwarninglights.com/emergency-lighting/grille-lights/feniex-cobra-t-3/


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i realize this is an old post, but i have a question on these lights. how would they work mounted to the rear bumper for use as reverse lights?
would they light up a decent area, or are they just for use as warning lights. 
i am looking for compact lights to mount behind the truck, but all i can find are giant flood lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

tjctransport;2032171 said:


> i realize this is an old post, but i have a question on these lights. how would they work mounted to the rear bumper for use as reverse lights?
> would they light up a decent area, or are they just for use as warning lights.
> i am looking for compact lights to mount behind the truck, but all i can find are giant flood lights.


They would work for that purpose. The other light you could consider would be the Apollo F6. You could have it in A/W split and use the white as reverse and amber as a warning light.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, thanks. i don't need warning lights at this time, all the trucks have strobes on the 4 corners and Whelen LED bars on the headache racks.
the only real problem i have is lousy reverse lights, and the takedown lights in the bars leave a dead spot for about 20 foot behind the truck before lighting things up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

tjctransport;2032255 said:


> ok, thanks. i don't need warning lights at this time, all the trucks have strobes on the 4 corners and Whelen LED bars on the headache racks.
> the only real problem i have is lousy reverse lights, and the takedown lights in the bars leave a dead spot for about 20 foot behind the truck before lighting things up.


No problem. Send me an email and I'll set you up with something nice!


----------

